# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در ایجاد دیتابیس در SQLExpress

## uthman

سلام.
من میخوام به sqlexpress2005 وصل شم و در اون دیتا بیسم رو درست کنم ولی error  زیر رو میاره

CREATE DATABASE permission denied in database 'master'. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 262)

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
**لطفا از عناوین مناسب استفاده کنید.**

شما با چه روشی به SQLExpress متصل می شوید؟
با چه User دارید به سیستم وصل می شوید؟
این User شما دسترسی لازم برای اینکارو نداره

----------


## uthman

سلام.
من با یوزر مدیر سیستم لاگین می کنم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

User  مدیر سیستم چی هست؟ آیا دسترسی به SQL Server داره؟آیا براش دسترسی تعریف شده؟
برای این User دسترسی تعریف کنید.

----------


## SayeyeZohor

uac در سيستم غير فعال شود يا SQL Server Management Studio خودرا  run as administrator كنيد

----------


## uthman

> uac در سيستم غير فعال شود يا manager ، run as administrator شود


ممنون از راهنمایت تون.
مشکلم درست شد.خیلی ممنون.

----------

